# هوندا تربط دماغ الإنسان بالروبوت



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (7 أبريل 2009)

طوكيو: طورت شركة هوندا موتورز اليابانية وسيلة لقراءة دماغ الإنسان عن طريق خوذة تحول التغيرات في تدفق الدم نحو الدماغ عندما يكون الشخص يفكر بتحريك جسمه إلى تيارات كهربائية وذكرت الشركة أنها نجحت في تحليل تلك الإشارات وترحيلها على شكل أوامر لا سلكية الى روبوت على هيئة إنسان.
وفي الفيديو الذي عرضته الشركة ظهر شخص يرتدي خوذة ويحرك يده اليمنى التي كانت مرتبطة بأسلاك إلى داخل الخوذة وبعد ثوان معدودة استجاب الروبوت للإشارات وبدأ بتحريك يده اليمنى.
وأشارت الشركة التي تعتبر رائدة في مجال الروبوتات إن تلك التكنولوجيا ما زالت في مرحلة أبحاثها الأولية وليست قابلة للتطبيق العملي بعد، وتعد بحوث الدماغ منتشرة في العالم عموما ولكن شركة هوندا قالت بإن بحوثها هي الأكثر تطوراً من بقية الأبحاث حيث يتم قراءة أجزاء الدماغ دون التسبب بأي أذى للشخص.


المصدر: www.muhandes.net


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (7 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا 

هذا الكلام غير موجه لك إخي في الله و لكنه موجه لنا جميعا
واه إسلاماه 
أين نحن المسلمين من هذه الاعمال والأبحاث
إلى متى سنظل نكتفي بنقل الأخبار


----------



## alfajr1 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

سبحان الله علم الانسان ما لم يعلم


----------

